# lm_sensors driving me insane

## TBKDan

I've tried just about everything to get this thing working.  The problem I'm stuck on is:

```

# sensors

Can't access procfs/sysfs file

Unable to find i2c bus information;

For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors

was compiled with sysfs support!

For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!

```

sensors-detect finds the chips, and I've written what it tells me to.  I've tried unmerging and re-merging it, no luck.  sysfs and procfs are both in my fstab:

```

procfs              /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

sysfs               /sys             sysfs           defaults        0 0

```

Pretty much every single module has been selected and compiled (modules, not built-in).  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks  :Smile:  *pulls hair out*

Oh, this is an emachine laptop on a via chipset.  AMD64 Gentoo 2006.0.

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *TBKDan wrote:*   

> sysfs and procfs are both in my fstab:
> 
> ```
> 
> procfs              /proc           proc            defaults        0 0
> ...

 

but is sysfs actually mounted? if you just type "mount", it should look like this:

```

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

```

we have lm_sensors running on amd64 fine.

btw.. you did run "/etc/init.d/lm_sensors start"?

----------

## TBKDan

Both sysfs and procfs are mounted.

```

/dev/hda6 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

procfs on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

```

lm_sensors start loads the modules, then proceeds to fail on the sensor start.

```

# /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading i2c-viapro ...                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading eeprom ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Initializing sensors ...                                                              [ !! ]

```

----------

## SoylentGreen

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

w83627hf               30928  0

hwmon_vid               2944  1 w83627hf

eeprom                  8336  0

i2c_isa                 6208  1 w83627hf

i2c_nforce2             8000  0

i2c_core               24344  4 w83627hf,eeprom,i2c_isa,i2c_nforce2

```

yours should look similar.

----------

## TBKDan

```

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

eeprom                  6672  0

i2c_dev                10368  0

i2c_viapro              8920  0

i2c_core               20120  3 eeprom,i2c_dev,i2c_viapro

fglrx                 498816  7

rt2500                172136  1

snd_via82xx            23264  1

snd_ac97_codec         97048  1 snd_via82xx

snd_ac97_bus            2432  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_mpu401_uart         6528  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            22176  1 snd_mpu401_uart

via_rhine              20996  0

```

I am really at a loss of how to get around the error in the first post  :Sad: 

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *TBKDan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I am really at a loss of how to get around the error in the first post 

 

which says:

```

Unable to find i2c bus information

```

try sensors-detect using ISA method (which is the default). note that i have

```

i2c_isa                 6208  1 w83627hf 

```

loaded.

are you sure your chipset is supported by lm_sensors at all? check out their website.

----------

## TBKDan

I did that after my last post, and it still does not recognize any sensors.  sensors-detect finds the bus and chip, and via chipsets are supported according to the lm_sensors webiste.

```

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i2c_isa                 5248  0

eeprom                  6672  0

i2c_dev                10368  0

i2c_viapro              8920  0

i2c_core               20120  4 i2c_isa,eeprom,i2c_dev,i2c_viapro

fglrx                 498816  7

rt2500                172136  1

snd_via82xx            23264  1

snd_ac97_codec         97048  1 snd_via82xx

snd_ac97_bus            2432  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_mpu401_uart         6528  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            22176  1 snd_mpu401_uart

via_rhine              20996  0

```

EDIT:  Misread your last post.  I modprobed i2c-isa.  When doing sensors-detect, I was saying yes to everything to let it find everything it could  :Razz: 

----------

## TBKDan

I just upgraded to 2.6.16-r3.  Still nothing new =/  Everything is compiled as a module.  Anybody have any ideas?  :Sad: 

----------

## TBKDan

Ok, I just got my laptop back from repairs (Vid card fried), and I'm back to where I was.  I still have no clue how to get this running... how should the proc and sysfs look in fstab?  Is there anything else I'm missing?  :Sad: 

----------

## skoalman

maybe this can help you

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Sensors

----------

## Larcen

Anyluck on this mysterious problem? Mine are the same, the modules show to be loaded, even when they aren't and you run /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start they load but fail to intialize. Then if you do sensors they give the error about accessing /proc and /sys. Rank this right up there with being as annoying as glxinfo's can't handle tls data issues.

----------

## laoshi

have same problem  :Sad: 

sensors-detect detects my sensors and i have sys and proc mounted, but still ... 

```
laoshi linux # sensors

Can't access procfs/sysfs file

Unable to find i2c bus information;

For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors

was compiled with sysfs support!

For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!
```

```
laoshi linux # mount

/dev/sda6 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
```

```
laoshi linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

eeprom                  6544  0

i2c_dev                 8452  0

i2c_i801                8716  0

i2c_core               18688  3 eeprom,i2c_dev,i2c_i801
```

EDIT:

Just found out that i have no /sys entry in my /etc/fstab, but sys seems still to be mounted?

is this normal with newer kernel versions or udev versions?

Maybe thats the problem ...

----------

## Cintra

Have you by any chance updated to vanilla-sources-2.6.17_rc5? 

There appears to be a bug affecting sensors.. rc4 works ok, rc5 doesn't. 

I haven't discovered why yet & the .configs are identical.

Mvh

----------

## laoshi

I have linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r7 running on my system.

----------

## the_enigma

Grave digging I know, but I've got the same issue.  Running an Nforce4 system.  sensors-detect picks up eeprom and DS1621.  Modules are all compiled :

```
enigmas ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

eeprom                  6032  0 

ds1621                  6992  0 

i2c_dev                 8512  0 

uhci_hcd               29648  0 

nvidia               4545076  12 

joydev                  8192  0 

evdev                   7488  0 

rtc                    10744  0 

forcedeth              16768  0 

nvidia_agp              5980  0 

agpgart                29320  2 nvidia,nvidia_agp

i2c_sensor              3520  2 eeprom,ds1621

i2c_nforce2             5632  0 

i2c_core               20624  6 eeprom,ds1621,i2c_dev,nvidia,i2c_sensor,i2c_nforce2
```

Sysfs is mounted

```
enigmas ~ # mount

/dev/sda5 on / type auto (rw,noatime,errors=remount-ro)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

/dev/sda6 on /var type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda7 on /home type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda8 on /usr type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda9 on /storage/local type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda2 on /mnt/stuff type vfat (rw,uid=1000,umask=000)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

/dev/hdc on /cdrom type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=enigma)
```

/etc/init.d/lm_sensors won't start.

```
enigmas ~ # /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading i2c-nforce2 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading ds1621 ...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading eeprom ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Initializing sensors ...                                               [ !! ]
```

sensors -s gives

```
enigmas ~ # sensors -s

No sensors found!
```

Version info

```
enigmas ~ # uname -a

Linux enigmas.home 2.6.12-love1 #2 Sat Jun 10 19:14:18 EST 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ GNU/Linux

enigmas ~ # sensors -v

sensors version 2.10.0 with libsensors version 2.10.0
```

Anyone found anything yet?

----------

## slycordinator

Not sure how to fix this but if you look at the init script, it refers to /proc/sys/dev/sensors

I'm assuming this is what the "sensors" program is looking for when it is being called. And on my box that file doesn't exist.

I have i2c-core, i2c-core, i2c-algo-bit as built-in and eeprom and i2c-i801 as modules.

----------

## helmutvandeshaft

myprecious # sensors 

Can't access procfs/sysfs file 

Unable to find i2c bus information; 

For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors 

was compiled with sysfs support! 

For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!

Does anybody know about libsensors?

When running sensors it says make sure libsensors is compiled with sysfs support.

Also if I run " strace -s500 sensors -s >sensors_debug 2>&1" I get this errors about:

/usr/local/lib/tls/i686/sse2/libsensors

If I look in /usr/local/lib I don't see the tls directory at all, anybody else notice this?

----------

## gerardo

Maybe you can try my solution ?

----------

## pieman

I have the same trouble to with my Asus A8N SLI Deluxe with Nforce 4 SLI...

----------

## cradlebin

Same here with a Centrino

there's nothing in /sys/bus/i2c/devices either, that's probably where it comes from.

----------

